# Vintage Lionel Track



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

I just acquired some vintage Lionel track. With it is a Lionel Type ZW transformer (I believe pre war). Anyway, how can I determine what scale and type the track is? I'm not a train expert. I can add pictures if necessary. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, pictures would be very useful, and closeups of the ties may allow us to ID the track.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll try to get some pictures up this evening. Thanks.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are some pics. The ties say Lionel on one side and NY on the other.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They look like Lionel O gauge, don't know the year probably old.
See the center rail with the paper if you have a problem one of those papers will be worn out and would need replacing not hard to do.

Clean it up, check this thread out to clean them up.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track


Welcome to the site we have a ton of info here, ask if you need some. :smokin:


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Clean it up? I have a box full of it. Guess I have my work cut out for me!

I also have some Lionel "027" track. It seems to be slightly smaller than this track. Maybe someone could comment on that.

I would think the track to be pretty old. I also acquired a type ZW transformer and a No. 3656 stockyard with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Size difference, and the pins are a different size too. They sell transition pins or you can make your own out of nails.
You would have to shim up the O/27 to make it the same height as the O.

O track has a little heavier (beefier) tube.

Some trains won't run through the O/27 switches.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks. The 027 track is quite rusted, but the other track may be able to be cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JoyF said:


> Thanks. The 027 track is quite rusted, but the other track may be able to be cleaned up pretty well.


If you can just make the tops shine a little they will work.
That and the pins and holes too. The rest would be just for looks.

Just no sandpaper or steel wool, check out the thread I posted.

My friend rusted his on purpose for the weathered look, all you need good is what I said above.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

I did check out the thread. Very informative. Thanks.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Where in Jersey are you, Big Ed? I have a brother in Sicklerville, and I used to live in Hainesport.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Up at around exit 10 off the turnpike, Edison area.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Farther north.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JoyF said:


> Farther north.


Yeah, I am a Dam Yankee.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, I always thought you were closer to the shore, like Atlantic highlands or so. Don't know why. Maybe it was Norgale map!?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed, I always thought you were closer to the shore, like Atlantic highlands or so. Don't know why. Maybe it was Norgale map!?


I don't see how anyone can find me on that map. 
I keep asking for a blue ( a deep sea blue) pin of my own.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The ZW transformer you mentioned was made in 1948 through 1966.
It is a very good transformer but should be checked by a QUALIFIED repairman.
I am sure that someone on this forum can advise more on this subject.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Great video,...as I just bought a boat-load of old Lionel track. Most in good shape, just needs a little TLC. Anyone notice how the old track seems to go together easier than the new stuff?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Robes said:


> Anyone notice how the old track seems to go together easier than the new stuff?


That's because the holes that receive the pins have spread apart from use.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

rogruth said:


> The ZW transformer you mentioned was made in 1948 through 1966.
> It is a very good transformer but should be checked by a QUALIFIED repairman.
> I am sure that someone on this forum can advise more on this subject.


When I plug the transformer in, the bulb (one is missing) lights up and the transformer hums. The handles on the two ends are broken off. Otherwise, it seems to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Robes said:


> Great video,...as I just bought a boat-load of old Lionel track. Most in good shape, just needs a little TLC. Anyone notice how the old track seems to go together easier than the new stuff?


That video was helpful. I think I'm going to try to clean up my box full one of these days.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

JoyF,

I repeat what I said.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

rogruth said:


> JoyF,
> 
> I repeat what I said.


You mean I am not a QUALIFIED repairman????hwell:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

JoyF said:


> You mean I am not a QUALIFIED repairman????hwell:


I don't know.You seemed to be concerned about the ZW transformer and if it was OK 
and gave the impression that you did not know what it was or what to do with it"
If you are a qualified transformer repair person I apologize.I will not do transformer repairs.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure qualified was put in capital letters because there are a LOT of people out there who are _not _qualified but pass themselves off as such.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

mnp13 said:


> I'm pretty sure qualified was put in capital letters because there are a LOT of people out there who are _not _qualified but pass themselves off as such.


 Michelle,
My point exactly.
There are some things that i do very well
and many more that I am not qualified to do.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I leave the cover off mine and just jiggle a screwdriver around until it sparks and starts working again!


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

JoyF said:


> You mean I am not a QUALIFIED repairman????hwell:


The above was spoken in jest. ACTING as if I were insulted. I am not a transformer repairman in any sense of the word. I'll probably just be selling the transformer as it is for parts or repair.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> I leave the cover off mine and just jiggle a screwdriver around until it sparks and starts working again!



I do the same but use a wet finger.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is wrong with the ZW?

You didn't say anything about it, what condition is it in?
Rusted,power cord missing, no handles, look like it has been through WW2?

What kind of shape is it in.
Not to hard to get back into shape if it is not too bad.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

It really doesn't look too bad. The two handles are broken off, and one bulb is missing (other one is missing cover). When I plug it in, it hums and bulb lights up. I'll try to attach a picture.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can fix that stuff, and as long as your in there see what kind of shape the rollers are in. They are easy enough to replace, and you don't want to use it with worn rollers .

We have threads about the ZW, and Master John or srevoguy and others will walk you through it if you need them.

The cord looks good from the little piece I see.
The whole thing looks pretty good, at least it is not all rusted and bent up.

Put a few bucks into it and you have a good transformer.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm going to look into fixing it up a bit. Thank you for the info on that. Yes, the cord looks very good.

I've noticed that a few of you are from New Jersey. Did any of you know Fred Brink from West Berlin, NJ? He was my dad's friend - my dad drove his midget race car. Fred was into train collecting as well as racing.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a piece of junk. Not even worth saving. You should probably just throw it away (into a box with my address on it. lol )

Contact Jeff The Train Tender, he'll fix you up with all the parts you need.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

mnp13 said:


> That's a piece of junk. Not even worth saving. You should probably just throw it away (into a box with my address on it. lol )
> 
> Contact Jeff The Train Tender, he'll fix you up with all the parts you need.


Thanks. My dad and I are going to check the transformer out and try to determine what exact parts will be needed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ZW manual

http://olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=671


In case yours is the ZW R they have this one.

http://olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=672


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

That is VERY fixable. Take your time and if you need questions... (as said before)... Servoguy and GRJ are the lads to chat with... When I was looking for a ZW I saw a LOT worse out there.

It is the big daddy of transformers....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Robes said:


> It is the big daddy of transformers....


Well, there are bigger "daddies" out there today.
But back in it's time it was the Big Daddy.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

I will tell you outright that I buy and sell. I am not sure that fixing the transformer will bring the most profit. Perhaps, just selling it as it is will do better. We are planning to test it to see if it produces circuit.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

JoyF,

What do you usually buy and sell?


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

big ed said:


> Well, there are bigger "daddies" out there today.
> But back in it's time it was the Big Daddy.


Really? Just out of curiosity.... what's out there now?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The Lionel ZW-L is the newest Big Daddy.Before that the MTH Z4000 and a Lionel transformer that looks like a ZW with the actual transformers in separate cases.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Yowzer! I had a wee bit of trouble buying my ZW,.... You gotta be REALLY devoted to choke up $800 for the ZW-L!! It does look cool though.....


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks cool.OK.

Does it do what you expected?
I have heard it is especially good with TMCC and Legacy.
I do not use much TMCC but would appreciate your opinion.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the zw with the bricks and it was much cheaper then the zw l. You can pick up the bricks pretty cheap and buy as much or as little power as possible. ( I only had it hooked up briefly don't ask why, when I get it back it will replace my two pw zw. As for TMCC and legacy ask grj. But I'm thinking no problems. ) Oh, I got a great deal, mine has the add on voltmeter. Just gingerbread, and not really nessasery but way cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Lionel PowerHouse 180 bricks for command operation. I have them feeding the MTH TIU which powers the tracks. The Legacy base is just connected to an outside track.

That arrangement gives me complete Legacy and DCS functionality, and as a bonus, I can run conventional using the DCS remote and the variable channels on the TIU.


----------



## JoyF (Aug 9, 2013)

rogruth said:


> JoyF,
> 
> What do you usually buy and sell?


I buy and sell a variety - whatever my research reveals will produce a profit (not that I'm always successful). I have been doing more antique and vintage items lately and do acquire train items quite frequently. My ebay ID is gal220joy.


----------

